# Replace (or fix) this VW Topaz sliding door blind surround?



## jpcoetzee (Feb 7, 2013)

See here: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Pootle/library/VW_Topaz/Sliding_door_blind

The blind surround on the sliding door of my VW Topaz (2000) is broken is several places, can I replace it? Or fix it?

The surround is made of plastic (106x60cm). It was originally fabricated in two halves and then plastic spot-welded together in several places but it has split at those welds and is in two halves. One half is OK i.e. not broken but the other half is the one which has the (broken) fixings to the van.

Any ideas?

many thanks


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Depending on the type of material, it may be possible for a plastic weld to done on that, and then filled sprayed to cover the repair.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I should think replacement would be best if you could find one, but which is doubtful, have you rung around to see if anyone has old stock.

It's difficult to see in pictures, but could it be glued back together, there are some very good adhesives out there nowadays, I was think super glue with a activator pen it stick in seconds so not holding or taping needed, or maybe one of the PU adhesive sealants such as Stixall, I use that for a lot of different jobs, even sticking shoes back together for working in, also for fixing wood to steel, very versatile, I wish you were closer, I'd happily look at it for you.

If the above isn't helpful, there are similar Dometic/Seitz type blind cassettes on Ebay which might fit, also caravan breakers might have something.

Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## jpcoetzee (Feb 7, 2013)

Who could I ring apart from Auto-Sleeper? 

Was it made especially for the VW T4 or is it generic?

many thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jpcoetzee said:


> Who could I ring apart from Auto-Sleeper?
> 
> Was it made especially for the VW T4 or is it generic?
> 
> many thanks


That'd be a start, it's also a 13 year old van so will have been broken for spares after accidents, there will be a club too, some parts will be peculiar to that van, but they might also be on other vans in the range, you need to think laterally when searching for parts on older vans, also consider using something else which will fit.


----------



## jpcoetzee (Feb 7, 2013)

Something else would be good - the surround is really way too big and obscures too much of the window. I bet there's a better solution. 

The problem is the sliding door handle, it gets in the way of the blinds which I suspect is the reason A-S use such a bulky surround.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Obviously not the correct size but this type is common as a new or used part.

It depends on how handy you are at fitting things, but a little larger than the old one might be better, go to look at some older caravans as they used them a lot and see if you like them, someone local will have a caravan for sale, just go look at it.


----------

